# Biophytum sensitivum seeds



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

Could anyone tell me where to find the seeds of this plant? I have a few of the blooms but after opening them up didn’t see anything that looked like a seed. If you know how to reproduce this plant please let me know. Thanks!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

In my vivs, volunteer seedlings come up on their own. So, you might just wait, and then pull the sprouts or enjoy them where they pop up.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

I've looked into seeds for this plant as well. From what I can find online, the seeds have to be sown immediately as they have a short shelf life. I never could find a vendor that didnt look like they were from china or were selling dead seeds that they got from china. Often what you get isnt even the correct species when buying seeds from china. Considering how weedy this plant is considered to be, I find it odd that so few vendors sell them, that they go for $20+ and that you never see fresh seedpods for sale.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

I think it’s a travesty how people would pay anything for this species. You wouldn’t believe how often I make my students weed the greenhouse and dispose of a bucket of these a few times per semester.


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

DPfarr said:


> I think it’s a travesty how people would pay anything for this species. You wouldn’t believe how often I make my students weed the greenhouse and dispose of a bucket of these a few times per semester.




I never would have guessed. I think this plant looked awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

I’ll take some pictures of seeds this morning.










If you look at the pod at about 9 o’clock you can see a little red brown seed. 










From that pod you can see the locule and maybe that same red brown seed.


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

DPfarr said:


> I’ll take some pictures of seeds this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sorry I’m still having a little trouble understanding what part is the seed. Is it the whole pod or there are a couple seed within?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

The flowers and seed are produced inside out. So the seed pods are lower (produced first) were the flowers are newly produced originating from the center of the flower stalk (umbel). The pod is divided into locules. Think of a like a sliced jalapeño, there are sections were the seeds grow. Same thing with this fruit. 










Sorry I couldn’t get a super detailed picture with my iPhone. The blue lines show indentations where there were seeds. All the way on the left there is a seed in red. The fruit (pod) will open and the seeds burst out like many others in the oxalidaceae family. That’s their method of seed distribution.


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

DPfarr said:


> The flowers and seed are produced inside out. So the seed pods are lower (produced first) were the flowers are newly produced originating from the center of the flower stalk (umbel). The pod is divided into locules. Think of a like a sliced jalapeño, there are sections were the seeds grow. Same thing with this fruit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh ok got it. So that explains why when I open up the pod I couldn’t find any seeds. I basically have to get to it before it shoots them out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

put a little bag or something over the seed pod to catch them before it opens.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

Here’s one that’s about perfect.


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

DPfarr said:


> Here’s one that’s about perfect.




I don’t think I’ve ever seen mine like that. Maybe it’s too young to have seeds?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

Pretty sure they’re self fertile, and if they’re flowering size they’re big enough to produce seed. Next time one has a flower open, dump some undusted fruit flies on it! Or molest it w a small paint brush.


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

DPfarr said:


> Pretty sure they’re self fertile, and if they’re flowering size they’re big enough to produce seed. Next time one has a flower open, dump some undusted fruit flies on it! Or molest it w a small paint brush.




I’ll give it a try. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

My experience has been that, in my vivariums, it takes a long time (> a year) for the plants to reach the maturity necessary to produce seeds that actually establish. They flowered for a long time before they seemed capable of producing viable seed. Once they do, though, you will probably be able to produce a bunch of them!

Mark


----------

